# New to this fourm and seeking help



## Kestal (Jan 9, 2006)

I am hoping some of you can help me I am new to this fourm and I live in Albuquerque New Mexico. Last year my mom bought me and my brother and sister our own rabbits. my brother and sister being 5 and 7 years younger than me stoped caring for there rabbits and i took over the job and had 3 instead of one. It was all fine with me till one of them turned out to be a male and get the other two pregnate. I have learned a lot since then about breading and raising and caring for the bunnies. they are all past weening stages and are just as lovable as can be. I also learned to sex them so i didn't end up with even more little surprizes. My delemia is that I recently had a baby and don't have the time to care for all of them as they need now. My family has been helping me out but i have decied it time to place most of them in good homes. There is one femalemini rex and the rest are rex mixes. The dad was suposed to be a mini rex but turned out to be just a rex mix as well. If anyone in the area would like a rabbit Please contact me at [email protected]I want to make sure that they are going to be going to a good home however so I will have a list of questions for anyone interested. 

Thanks,

Kestal


----------



## Lissa (Jan 9, 2006)

Good luck with finding homes.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 9, 2006)

It might be a stretch, but have you considered contacting any local rabbit breeders? I've heard from many breeders that they don't like doing pet placements, but maybe if they could refer people to you??

Just a thought...

Good luck finding them homes!

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 9, 2006)

You might want to see if the local newspaper or radio station will let you place a free ad (I'm assuming you're giving them away).... or call around to the vets and see if they will let people know. In fact, you might want to make a flyer on your computer (if you have a printer) and post it at the vet's - and also in the Walmart pet section if they have a bulletin board.

Good luck finding them good homes!


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 23, 2006)

I think you can post classifieds on petfinder.
http://www.petfinder.com/post/classifiedhop.html


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Jan 23, 2006)

*bunnydude wrote: *


> I think you can post classifieds on petfinder.
> http://www.petfinder.com/post/classifiedhop.html




aww man. now i've found another rabbit i want... an EL! hubby will probably say no, but im still gonna ask...


----------

